# Water butt



## AstoN (Dec 21, 2008)

Where can i find a large (1500 litre or so) water butt in preston/blackpool?

And how much money have people saved over say a 6 month period from using rainwater instead of tap?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I would contact bigpilke on this one. I know he has used one for quite a while now.
Gordon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

B&Q seem easiest to get them from.

Its on my list of sorting out and using for the rinse stage.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Wickes has some big tanks, although IIRC the typical B&Q's only do standard small water butts....

I actually got mine from my local independent plumbing supplies merchant - good bit cheaper.

Try a web search - there's LOADS online 

not recommending these people as I dont know them, but there's loads of places like these

http://www.rainwaterharvesting.co.uk/categories.php?cat=9

and ebay can give you lots of options as well.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

if you know of any chemical manufactuers near you, call round and see do they have any 1000lt IBCs going?

we sell off used ones for around £40 so I'm sure that be the cheapest & easiest way of doing it


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

big pimp said:


> if you know of any chemical manufactuers near you, call round and see do they have any 1000lt IBCs going?
> 
> we sell off used ones for around £40 so I'm sure that be the cheapest & easiest way of doing it


loads of those on ebay as well


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

happy days - even easier for him then!


----------

